# Hanging alone



## DN Interiors (Mar 11, 2013)

My boarders have left on summer vacation, my helper is MIA, and I have a small house to board/tape. 
Looks like I'll be boarding alone.. I have a panel lifter so ceilings won't be an issue, what I'm going to have a problem with is getting the 12' wall sheets flush with the ceiling..I'm not a bodybuilder or anything. 
Is their any tricks or homemade gizmos I could use for this?
Besides standing them up or putting the bottom sheets in first.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C9kilI0gY


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

You can hang walls with your panel lift thats what the Y brake at the bottem of the lift is for :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

There are times where I just use a 2x4 and measure down 4' from ceiling and attach the 2x4 on that line. The I lift the board up tight and screw it off. Cheap and fairly fast just use 3 1/2" deck screw to attach the 2x4 to the studs and your in business


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C9kilI0gY


Is that your Manifestation?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Is that your Manifestation?


no but I was hanger I would make one:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

When I was younger and would work by myself on weekends for extra cash I would just use drywall screws and hammer.
Do exactly like Toontowntaper said, except I'd just hammer in 2 drywall screws halfway on either side of where the sheets gonna go.
I'd measure down 48"1/2 just to be safe, gave me a little extra wiggle room, then I'd hammer in both my screws.
Then just lift the sheet up onto the 2 screws, the heads on the screws stop the sheet from flipping out from underneath. Then I'd just lift one side up tight to the ceiling, screw the bottom, walk over the other side of the sheet, lift it up tight to the ceiling and screw that side. Done and done. Remove both my bottom screws and screw the sheet off.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> When I was younger and would work by myself on weekends for extra cash I would just use drywall screws and hammer.
> Do exactly like Toontowntaper said, except I'd just hammer in 2 drywall screws halfway on either side of where the sheets gonna go.
> I'd measure down 48"1/2 just to be safe, gave me a little extra wiggle room, then I'd hammer in both my screws.
> Then just lift the sheet up onto the 2 screws, the heads on the screws stop the sheet from flipping out from underneath. Then I'd just lift one side up tight to the ceiling, screw the bottom, walk over the other side of the sheet, lift it up tight to the ceiling and screw that side. Done and done. Remove both my bottom screws and screw the sheet off.


lol When I was younger and would work by myself and still do ...and the way I still do it ..is mark the drywall on the 16'' mark . set the nails up high ...with one arm lift up the rock and with the other hand hammer the nails...:thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> When I was younger and would work by myself


when you were younger you would play in the sandpit :laughing:.....don't confuse people


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DN Interiors said:


> My boarders have left on summer vacation, my helper is MIA, and I have a small house to board/tape.
> Looks like I'll be boarding alone.. I have a panel lifter so ceilings won't be an issue, what I'm going to have a problem with is getting the 12' wall sheets flush with the ceiling..I'm not a bodybuilder or anything.
> Is their any tricks or homemade gizmos I could use for this?
> Besides standing them up or putting the bottom sheets in first.


I'm no body builder either . I just tack a few nails on the top pick the sheet up and tack it then screw the rest of the board off..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You don't have to be a body builder to hang alone, you just have to use the principles of physics to move the boards around. Let the floor carry the weight as much as possible. When lifting a full sheet, pick up a corner, and lift the sheet to you, then work your hand along the bottom of the sheet (stabilizing the top of the sheet with your other hand) until you reach the middle of the sheet (you'll have to bend your knees unless you have high ceilings) and then the sheet will be balanced in your hand. Walk it to where it goes, lift it into place, using your forearm to hold it up so you can be nice and close to the wall, and then smack in those nails that moore told you to put in there.

I recently did a job where the 8 footers were over 200 lbs. The floor did most of the work the whole time. I never actually lifted them off the floor until the kicker was pushing them tight to the ceiling. Pivot, tilt, spin, roll....whatever you need to do.


----------



## Mudder on loverslane (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE boarding by myself....:yes: Use your panelift for the ceilings and then for the top sheet, if your ceilings are 8' cut yourself a 2x4 about 50" long. Measure and cut your sheet, set the 2x4 where you can get ahold of it after you have lifted your sheet into place.lightly jam the 2x4 against the bottom bevel of your sheet, until your sheet is up against the ceiling sheet. Sounds like alot, BUT it really works, this is the way I work alot of the time


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You don't have to be a body builder to hang alone, you just have to use the principles of physics to move the boards around. Let the floor carry the weight as much as possible. When lifting a full sheet, pick up a corner, and lift the sheet to you, then work your hand along the bottom of the sheet (stabilizing the top of the sheet with your other hand) until you reach the middle of the sheet (you'll have to bend your knees unless you have high ceilings) and then the sheet will be balanced in your hand. Walk it to where it goes, lift it into place, using your forearm to hold it up so you can be nice and close to the wall, and then smack in those nails that moore told you to put in there.
> 
> I recently did a job where the 8 footers were over 200 lbs. The floor did most of the work the whole time. I never actually lifted them off the floor until the kicker was pushing them tight to the ceiling. Pivot, tilt, spin, roll....whatever you need to do.


:yes: It's all in how you handle the board..


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Mudder on loverslane said:


> I LOVE boarding by myself....:yes: Use your panelift for the ceilings and then for the top sheet, if your ceilings are 8' cut yourself a 2x4 about 50' long. Measure and cut your sheet, set the 2x4 where you can get ahold of it after you have lifted your sheet into place.lightly jam the 2x4 against the bottom bevel of your sheet, until your sheet is up against the ceiling sheet. Sounds like alot, BUT it really works, this is the way I work alot of the time


I don't know where to find a fifty foot long two by four though?!?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Hercules lift, PA has one, it's nice. Will hold the top sheet in place, and will hold your screw gun for you.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Uyxpe5s0VTU


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr9DqzGAdRI


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> http://youtu.be/Uyxpe5s0VTU


I was looking for this all day ...I wanted to get one last year ....I like it:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> :yes: It's all in how you handle the board..


You know it man....

Those guys who make it look it easy, make it easy.....on themselves.

Now, lifting a 12'x54"x5/8" up to a 9' lid by yourself is a bitch.....plain and simple:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You know it man....
> 
> Those guys who make it look it easy, make it easy.....on themselves.
> 
> Now, lifting a 12'x54"x5/8" up to a 9' lid by yourself is a bitch.....plain and simple:yes:


BUT!!!! It can be done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> BUT!!!! It can be done!!! :thumbup:


Aren't you just a little ray of sunshine with all your positive thoughts and can-do attitudes!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Aren't you just a little ray of sunshine with all your positive thoughts and can-do attitudes!:thumbsup:


Talk about can-do attitudes! Your the one hanging 180 lb boards by yourself inch: That's like hanging a bundle of 4x12s  Your a bigger man than me Slim!!! :yes:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a body builder, hahaha.
But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Makitaboy said:


> I'm a body builder, hahaha.
> But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
> I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


You must be special!?!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> I'm a body builder, hahaha.
> But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
> I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


....


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Makitaboy said:


> I'm a body builder, hahaha.
> But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
> I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> I'm a body builder, hahaha.
> But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
> I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


:mellow:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

can you say groin injury? i call BS. show us a video!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> I'm a body builder, hahaha.
> But you don't have to "lift" the sheet.
> I can lift a sheet no problem, but I use my steel (actually aluminum) toed shoes as a panel lifter, and throw the sheet in the air. Catch it on the bottom. Maybe I have stronger legs or something, but I can kick a 1/2 X12' er 5' in the air no problem. Just make sure your dead nuts in the middle, or a corner will mash into the ceiling. If you get good you can have your gun in your hand with a screw ready to go.


http://www.docortho.com/sai-suspensory.html


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Jeez, you guys are crazy... I don't do this everyday, day in and out. Most.jobs I do by myself are small, less than 30 sheets, and only once or twice a month. Otherwise its at least 2 of us, and we use a lift for ceilings. Maybe I explained it wrong. Its more like a flamingo standing on one leg. Use your foot as a lift and bring it up. I can do it fast, but your can just lift it up too. If you cant lift 70 lbs with your legs, how do you walk? I was joking about being a bodybuilder. I'm in Toronto gutting all the poo-poo filled houses from 6am till 10 at night, but if i get a chance with a sheet, ill make a video.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i got the impression you were saying you could launch it 5 feet into the air with your foot. i would pull a muscle for sure lifting a 12' sheet with one leg.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Jeez, you guys are crazy... I don't do this everyday, day in and out. Most.jobs I do by myself are small, less than 30 sheets, and only once or twice a month. Otherwise its at least 2 of us, and we use a lift for ceilings. Maybe I explained it wrong. Its more like a flamingo standing on one leg. Use your foot as a lift and bring it up. I can do it fast, but your can just lift it up too. If you cant lift 70 lbs with your legs, how do you walk? I was joking about being a bodybuilder. I'm in Toronto gutting all the poo-poo filled houses from 6am till 10 at night, but if i get a chance with a sheet, ill make a video.


LMAO!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Jeez, you guys are crazy... I don't do this everyday, day in and out. Most.jobs I do by myself are small, less than 30 sheets, and only once or twice a month. Otherwise its at least 2 of us, and we use a lift for ceilings. Maybe I explained it wrong. Its more like a flamingo standing on one leg. Use your foot as a lift and bring it up. I can do it fast, but your can just lift it up too. If you cant lift 70 lbs with your legs, how do you walk? I was joking about being a bodybuilder. I'm in Toronto gutting all the poo-poo filled houses from 6am till 10 at night, but if i get a chance with a sheet, ill make a video.


I be confused ...there's two of you guys hanging ceilings with a lift :blink:

yet you alone can foot sling a 4x12 in the air ? 2 hangers have no need for a lift!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I be confused ...there's two of you guys hanging ceilings with a lift :blink:
> 
> yet you alone can foot sling a 4x12 in the air ? 2 hangers have no need for a lift!



A lifter does help when you are throwing 20 footers on the lids.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

You got a lift?? Ya lucky bastid ya When I got stuck alone it was with no warning and I've never even USED a lift. Luckily there were alot of 10' and under rooms that a couple framing nails worked for the ceilings. I even railroaded a few. I'd save the big floating ceilings for when I could find SOMEone to help with and HOPE I could walk afterwards:yes: Some of those ultra custom "clusterhomes"/townhouses were so cut up I could even do the high work by myself. But then ya get that moment when you're holding a sheet over your head and drop your hammer or gun


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Hanging alone is always lonely...


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Zendik said:


> Hanging alone is always lonely...


 
But productive.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

super rocker said:


> But productive.


I used to like hanging alone.

In Honolulu we worked on a lot of high rise condos, 8' sheets, up to 96 sheets a unit. Had a super who let us hit our 40 and go home with 8 hours, anything over 40 on Thursday we could use for our Friday count. 
I'd get home at 10am on Friday with my paycheck...

But.
That was when I was young.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Fame or shame?


http://youtu.be/LYCpn230NGE


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting, but not practical for most applications.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Cutting boards that are standing up can't be as easy as they claim. If you put all your boards on a sawhorse to cut, this would be useful.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Cutting boards that are standing up can't be as easy as they claim. If you put all your boards on a sawhorse to cut, this would be useful.


 

It is way easier than lying flat. No contest.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There's no saw horses in drywall..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Am I getting older or Is the 5/8 fire board getting heavier? inch:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Double post...


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

That's what real board feels like  

I was just cutting a ceiling patch out, 
L/w board you can almost cut right through in 1 pass.

The ceiling board that I was cutting out.....
Had to replace the blade after 10L/F


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

After following the salt truck this morning.. I slapped up 19 sheets and taped em out in 6 hours.:thumbsup: I needed a break from the specs..The last 3 days of hanging was great therapy for me ..I've cooled down a bit..so I'll go back on the specs tomorrow Maybe I'll be able to thaw one out!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> That's what real board feels like
> 
> I was just cutting a ceiling patch out,
> L/w board you can almost cut right through in 1 pass.
> ...


Lifting the chit is half the chore....Snapping the scores nearly whipped my ass! LOL! Not complaining tho!!! I had fun NOT pushing mud for a few days.:thumbup:


----------

